# J Serra loses for the 1st time in 31 games



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2019)

San Juan Hills - 5
J Serra - 1
Aliso Cup today.

Was the ECNL team somewhere else today?


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> San Juan Hills - 5
> J Serra - 1
> Aliso Cup today.
> 
> Was the ECNL team somewhere else today?


I can say many Jrs and Srs were taking a college test yesterday.  My dd team only had 13 players for two games.  I am not a fan of playing at 9:30 and then 12:30 on the same day.  I will give a shout out to Flintridge Prep.  They played some really nice possession soccer.  A little on the "soft as Pillows" side of soccer but no one got hurt and that was key for me yesterday. My dd team has a mix of possession and fire all in one.  We have track stars who can play a little soccer and anytime you have speed, strength and two great GKs, we will always have a chance.  I'm not sure we have much of a chance against Los Al but anything can happen in soccer.


----------



## PBBFC79 (Jan 10, 2020)

They lost again yesterday...by forfeit. GB lost his mind and got tossed. Ref stopped the game.  Amazed that Jserra lets him say the stuff he says to young ladies.


----------



## Sike (Jan 10, 2020)

PBBFC79 said:


> They lost again yesterday...by forfeit. GB lost his mind and got tossed. Ref stopped the game.  Amazed that Jserra lets him say the stuff he says to young ladies.


It sounded to me like it was due to his interaction with the ref and refusing to leave the field.


----------



## PBBFC79 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sike said:


> It sounded to me like it was due to his interaction with the ref and refusing to leave the field.


Your correct...that's why he got tossed.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sike said:


> It sounded to me like it was due to his interaction with the ref and refusing to leave the field.


True but think the poster is referring to general treatment of kids....you know like for instance  throwing the C word around......


----------



## Sike (Jan 10, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> True but think the poster is referring to general treatment of kids....you know like for instance  throwing the C word around......


Seriously?  He is throwing that around while coaching high school girls?


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sike said:


> Seriously?  He is throwing that around while coaching high school girls?


Unfortunately....


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 10, 2020)

But parents still line up to hand over their daughters to him to coach , and at a catholic school - the obsession with winning at any cost, that’s all that matters


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2020)

PBBFC79 said:


> They lost again yesterday...by forfeit. GB lost his mind and got tossed. Ref stopped the game.  Amazed that Jserra lets him say the stuff he says to young ladies.


Is that a forfeit?  Or does the score stand as it was at the time of the stoppage?
What were the details?  Why did GB get on the ref?  Was the ref a little short fused?  Was there history between these ?


----------



## OldSpeed (Jan 15, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> True but think the poster is referring to general treatment of kids....you know like for instance  throwing the C word around......


You’re Full of Shit ! I’ve been around this guy 10 years and yes he does have a temper with refs and yes he can be sarcastic he does not say the freakin C word! And I’ve been ON The Bench next to him or filming beside the tent.


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2020)

OldSpeed said:


> You’re Full of Shit ! I’ve been around this guy 10 years and yes he does have a temper with refs and yes he can be sarcastic he does not say the freakin C word! And I’ve been ON The Bench next to him or filming beside the tent.


Cancer?


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Is that a forfeit?  Or does the score stand as it was at the time of the stoppage?
> What were the details?  Why did GB get on the ref?  Was the ref a little short fused?  Was there history between these ?


Since the game had passed half time and it was declared abandoned by the referee, I think the score stands under most rulebooks.  Did anyone hang around to get the medals?


----------



## twoclubpapa (Jan 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Since the game had passed half time and it was declared abandoned by the referee, I think the score stands under most rulebooks.  Did anyone hang around to get the medals?


I think NFHS Soccer Rules Book Situation and Rulings 7.1.3(b) is most applicable in this case since the Aliso Cup rules I see on-line don't address this situation.
7.1.3 SITUATION ... (b) The referee terminates a game due to misbehavior by the coach of Team B ten minutes into the second half.  Team B is ahead 2-1.  The referee declares Team A to be the winner because Team B caused the termination.  RULING:  Incorrect ...The referee may not determine the outcome of a terminated game, but must report the situation to the state association.


----------



## soccer5210 (Jan 16, 2020)

Mater Dei 1 JSerra 0


----------



## Royalblu (Jan 16, 2020)

Mater Dei beat JSerra 1-0 today in a battle for first place. 3 ejections in a hard fought well played game. 1 JS Parent, 1 JS Asst Coach, and 1 MD player. MD player had ball stolen by #16 but she's so fast it made it look like the MD player swung at her leg on purpose which I don't think she did. Next up...Back half of league. MD undefeated in league after first round and holds all the cards.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jan 16, 2020)

This is what happens when you lose a kid to graduation that scores 30+ goals and 15+ assists  every season.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 16, 2020)

B


OldSpeed said:


> You’re Full of Shit ! I’ve been around this guy 10 years and yes he does have a temper with refs and yes he can be sarcastic he does not say the freakin C word! And I’ve been ON The Bench next to him or filming beside the tent.


but have heard him say other words that shouldn’t be said,  not just yelling or being sarcastic at refs


----------



## timbuck (Jan 16, 2020)

Royalblu said:


> Mater Dei beat JSerra 1-0 today in a battle for first place. 3 ejections in a hard fought well played game. 1 JS Parent, 1 JS Asst Coach, and 1 MD player. MD player had ball stolen by #16 but she's so fast it made it look like the MD player swung at her leg on purpose which I don't think she did. Next up...Back half of league. MD undefeated in league after first round and holds all the cards.











						Mater Dei girls soccer blanks JSerra to take control of Trinity League race
					

Goalie Kelly McManus makes six saves and Samantha Baytosh scores in the first half to lead the Monarchs past the Lions.




					www.ocregister.com


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 17, 2020)

OldSpeed said:


> You’re Full of Shit ! I’ve been around this guy 10 years and yes he does have a temper with refs and yes he can be sarcastic he does not say the freakin C word! And I’ve been ON The Bench next to him or filming beside the tent.


No I am not....and you don't want to open this can of worms......I'd just drop it if I were you....


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 18, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Mater Dei girls soccer blanks JSerra to take control of Trinity League race
> 
> 
> Goalie Kelly McManus makes six saves and Samantha Baytosh scores in the first half to lead the Monarchs past the Lions.
> ...


Sounds like GB is unraveling a bit this HS season.  Not looking like they will be able to repeat their past successes at the CIF championships


----------



## timbuck (Jan 23, 2020)

Lost to SM and Mater Dei over the past 2 weeks.


----------

